# Imprimante en réseau par usb/livebox



## awasegaga (12 Juillet 2011)

J'ai cherché sur pas mal de forums, ainsi que sur les sites de constructeurs et apple, mais je n'ai rien trouvé.

J'ai branché mon imprimante HP Deskjet D2600 par usb à ma livebox, et je souhaiterai qu'elle soit accesible à tout la maison (pc+mac os 10.5+mac os 10.6) par wifi.
L'imprimante est reconnu par la livebox, mais pas moyen d'imprimer depuis mon mac OS.

L'imprimante est reconnu individuellement pas chaque ordinateur et imprime parfaitement, et l'imprimante ne fais pas wifi.

Est ce que quelqu'un peut m'aider?


Merci beaucoup.


----------



## LeProf (12 Juillet 2011)

Peux-tu en dire plus sur ton modèle de livebox ?

Je crois que le modèle 1 ne peut pas le faire, par contre la livebox 2 oui


----------



## awasegaga (12 Juillet 2011)

Déja merci, je n'avais pas réussi à trouvé ce lien!
C'est le modele: livebox pro V2 Sagem
Je viens donc de suivre le protocole http://assistance.orange.fr/partager-une-imprimante-usb-avec-la-livebox-2-47.php#6, mais j'obtient un message d'erreur lors de la dernière étape:

"Une erreur s&#8217;est produite lors de la tentative d&#8217;ajout de l&#8217;imprimante sélectionnée."
"client-error-not-possible"​
Bon, faut le dire en quoi, qu'ici, ce sont les problèmes de périphériques ? Les questions de réglage réseau, c'est dans "Internet et réseau" !

On déménage.


----------



## yb57 (20 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour, je suis dans la meme galere . je crois que j'ai tout essayé :
http://livebox:631
http://192.168.1.1
http://192.168.1.1.EPSON_Stylus_DX4000

je deviens fou !! Quelqu'un a t il deja reussi cette manip ?


----------



## Lagaffe29 (9 Août 2011)

Bonjours camarades de galère,
Même problème, cette "nouvelle" livebox n'apporte pas l'amélioration attendue sur Mac.
J'ai également tout essayé, rien à faire pour imprimer.
Comme par hasard évidemment mon imprimante n'apparaît pas dans la présélection.
(Xerox 6110 MFP)
Pourtant la livebox la reconnaît. (comme la clé USB d'ailleurs, qui n'apparaît pas dans le finder)

Message d'erreur lors de l'essai d'impression:
client-error-not-found


----------



## Jean-marie B (9 Août 2011)

Je ne connais pas la livebox,
Mais est-ce qu'il ne faut pas activer le service BONJOUR

jm


----------



## KERRIA (10 Août 2011)

Bonjour

Normalement à ma connaissance en connection USB l'imprimante doit être en "partagé "
tu peux aussi la relier à un de tes ordinateur et elle sera accessible aux autres dans la mesure
ou la machine est allumée....


----------



## mimi27 (20 Août 2011)

Bonjour,

Je viens de rencontrer le même problème que vous et à mon grand soulagement j'ai trouver la solution.

Alors voilà, je viens d'acquérir la livebox 2 sagem et j'ai utilisé le paramétrage suivant : 

Protocole : Protocole d'impression IPP
Adresse : 192.168.1.1  (et non : http://livebox:631)
File d'attente : "rien"
Nom : Au choix - Ca n'a aucun impact sur la configuration
Emplacement : "rien"
Imprimer via : aller dans "sélectionner un gestionnaire à utiliser &#8230;" et choisir son imprimante

Il ne reste plus qu'à "Ajouter" et ça devrait marcher.


----------



## abc74 (20 Décembre 2011)

Merci beaucoup pour l'info cela fonctionne.
Il est vraiment dommage que dans le forum assistance d'Orange ne donne pas la bonne solution.
Bonne fête de fin d'année.


----------



## mikemac28 (25 Janvier 2012)

Je comprend pas car pour moi rien en se passe alors que avec les PC en réseau c nikel....
Y à quelqu'un pour aider ????


---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h39 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h33 ----------

pardon !!!

j'avais pas tout fais comme il faut ......


----------



## albar (26 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour, j'ai un problème du même genre: l'imprimante HP 3325 que j'ai, branchée sur la livebox 2 est parfaitement reconnue par celle-ci.

Quand je fais "ajouter" dans la liste des imprimantes en choisissant IPP comme protocole et livebox:631 comme adresse, tout va bien.

Le problème commence quand je veux sélectionner le gestionnaire d'imprimante, les imprimantes deskjet de la série 3000 n'apparaissent pas, et la sélection automatique donne: "imprimante postcript générique". 

Lorsque je lance une impression le message suivant apparaît: "réparable: impossible de se connecter à l'imprimante, nouvel essai dans 30 secondes". Je crains que le problème vienne du gestionnaire qui n'est pas le bon, je ne sais pas où le trouver (j'ai mis à jour le pilote, mais il n'apparaît pas dans cette liste), ni éventuellement comment l'installer.

Si quelqu'un a la réponse à ce problème, je suis intéressé.

Note: le but de cette man&#339;uvre est de pouvoir utiliser la même imprimante avec un portable en Wi:Fi en réseau et avec mon mac qui lui est connecté en filaire à la livebox.

En vous remerciant

Albar


----------



## gmaa (3 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour,

*Merci à mimi27!*

Mon imprimante : HP Deskjet 5850
Une Livebox 2 Orange (Sagem) toute neuve
Mac OS 10.6.8 

Et... la galère vécue par d'autres!

Le paramétrage "mimi27" et j'ai pu imprimer...

Il faudrait passer l'info à Orange!


----------



## palou (6 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour
*Yes* enfin ça fonctionne avec mon old G4 sous osx 10,4! Dans les Préférences système &#63743; imprimantes et fax, impression cocher+ et là imprimante IP, protocole d'impression-IPP-IPP, adresse 192.168.1.1, nom: j'ai mis ML-2160 livebox, emplacement vide, imprimer via Selectionnez un pilote ou une imprimante (les avoir installés bien sur) Samsung, un clic sur ML-2160 Series, ajouter on referme tout et impeccable.....sur mon PC portable, c'était "gateway-usb-pri sur http;//192.168.1.1:631) et ça marche aussi! Trop content, l'imprimante dans un coin avec la box, ça fait du ménage! Merci encore.


----------

